# Can't connect to certain sites via wireless hotspot



## jrode (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey everyone.

So, I live out in the country and my only options for internet have been 56k or wireless USB modems. That is, until recently. We switched from the wireless USB modems to a wireless hotspot from US Cellular (Samsung SCH-LC11). However, ever since making the switch I've had problems accessing certain websites both on our PC and on my Macbook Pro. I can't connect to Invision Free (or any of its user-created forums) or www.rottentomatoes.com. It happens with other, random sites as well.

I haven't been able to find much help on the issue. I tried manually changing DNS settings to Google's and another one (don't recall which) and it did allow me to access the site. However, once there, every other site started moving slowly and eventually the ones in question timed out as well.

Really hope someone can help out with this!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

heres a list of public DNS which may work better in US _ google is usually OK in US
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/a/free-public-dns-servers.htm

the fact it works with a different DNS - means the ISP has an issue

can we see an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jrode (Dec 9, 2012)

Here you go. I also have the issue when using my Macbook. Not sure if you would need anything from that computer as well. Let me know. Thanks

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : -HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 N600 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-8E-F2-81-1A-5F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::35c1:b599:c60d:8573%18(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 10, 2012 2:35:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 10, 2012 8:35:13 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 419466994
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-48-0E-AC-6C-62-6D-71-AE-6F
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sgt.automation.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-71-AE-6F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{402154E8-060F-4D03-9B09-F7E1B9F0579F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:8ee:d9a3:5949:afb7(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8ee:d9a3:5949:afb7%10(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.sgt.automation.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1


 try using some of those open DNS I posted

if its also on the Mac its likely an ISP issue


----------



## jrode (Dec 9, 2012)

Is there a reason why the DNS would be different when I login to my Samsung SCH-LC11 device than the DNS you just quoted from my test?

For example, when I go to 192.168.1.1 and login, it says DNS: 166.181.127.17


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> For example, when I go to 192.168.1.1 and login, it says DNS: 166.181.127.17


 what are you logging into ?


----------



## jrode (Dec 9, 2012)

I believe it's like when you login to your router? Lets you look at all the settings, etc.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats normal - the ISP DNS are in the router and the DNS on the ipconfig /all points to the gateway 

but try different ones on the settings for the adapter if you can change


----------



## jrode (Dec 9, 2012)

Last night I tried using the 166.181.127.17 number as the primary DNS address and then Google's 8.8.8.8 one as the alternate and it seemed to work pretty well for a little while, but then I was starting to time out on a lot of sites after about 15-20 minutes.

So it sounds like an ISP issue? Is there anything I should specifically mention if I call them up?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

go back to DHCP and then do these commands:

*ping ************.com*
*tracert ************.com*

The problem with a wireless connection is that there are so many factors that can disturb the connection that most ISPs dont guarantee it and may not work with you.


----------



## jrode (Dec 9, 2012)

Where do I go to do those commands? Sorry, kind of new to dealing with this kind of stuff.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried 
8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as primary and secondary


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks like the websites are banned from being written into the posts... Etaf can you confirm? is ************ a 'rude word', hence the ****?

EDIT: I take that as a yes...


jrode: If you put 8.8.8.8 as primary like Etaf and you still have the same issue, then you may be looking at your equipment.


----------

